# Mission College (Santa Clara, California)



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

I know this is a long shot, but you never know. Maybe somebody here has experience with the Mission College culinary classes.

I registered for the 'introduction to the hospitality industry' and the 'basic food preparation class' @ Mission College in Santa Clara. I emailed the instructor of the basic food preparation class about 3 weeks ago and never received a response. 

I'm 31 and if I had the money I would go to PCI in Campbell, but unfortunately I don't really have a pot to piss in as far as money is concerned. The basic food class gives you 7 1/2 hours of hands on / lab and 2 1/2 hours of lecture per week. So that is a total of 10 class hours per week for 3 months. It says on the site they also have an 'Intermediate Cuisine" class, yet I have not seen that class listed in any catalogs.

Any thoughts?


----------



## peter_anning (Dec 23, 2008)

Dear rjx:

I just spoke with Scott Brunson, one of the "Basic Foods" instructors, and he swears he never received an email, and he would LIKE to assist and answer any questions you might have about the Mission College program. Please try to contact him using the phone number and email address I provided earlier, and if he provides me with a better email with which to contact him, I'll definitely be sharing that with you.

-- Peter Anning
Mission College Marketing Director


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

Peter, Thank you for the reply.

I emailed Daniel Arias since I registered for the TTH classes. I found his email on https://webreg.wvm.edu after I registered. Perhaps I should email Chef Brunson my questions.

I didn't see the contact info you provided earlier. I didn't receive a private message.

Thanks!


----------



## peter_anning (Dec 23, 2008)

rjx:

I'm not totally adept and certainly not proficient at communication through a web blog site (if that's what this is...), so if you didn't get my prior list of contact names, emails and phone numbers, I'm sure I did something wrong.

I've been in email dialogue with Scott Brunson, the other class instructor, and he really wants to respond to your questions and concerns. He can be emailed at:

[email protected]

He isn't teaching in our January winter session, but said he is checking his emails several times each day so do give this a try. He won't be in his office, so a phone call probably won't work.

Additionally, I received an email from Daniel Arias acknowledging that he had received a message from the head of the department and forgot to reply - which we're both pretty sure was your inquiry. Daniel is a part time instructor, so he has a much larger life outside the college and isn't tied to the day-to-day happenings, meetings, etc., that keep the rest of us in the loop. He is and EXCELLENT instructor, and should have already made contact with you (if your initial inquiry was an email message). And, I'm happy to assist with communication if you think it might help. But to do that I'd need your email address as it is already clear I'm not so good with this sight (!).

My email address is [email protected]

Looking forward to having you in our class!

-- Peter


----------



## ibcookin (Jun 2, 2012)

I am chef instructor at Westlake Culinary Institute in Westlake Village come and see our program

Owner is Phyllis Vacarelli. letsgetcookin.com

Tim McGrath


----------

